# Happy birtday Muhammad Ali/Cassius Clay!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

What a legend! 70 years! 56-5!


----------



## Tazzer (Jul 22, 2006)

Legend , the footage of him boxing before his 4 year ban is incredible . Happy birthday Champ!!


----------

